
Symantec and Trend Micro rumored to be 2 of the 3 hacked US AV companies - guardiangod
https://gizmodo.com/antivirus-makers-confirm-and-deny-getting-breached-afte-1834725136
======
voidmain0001
As Boston sang: "More than rumor!"
[https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/fxmsp-chat-
lo...](https://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/fxmsp-chat-logs-reveal-
the-hacked-antivirus-vendors-avs-respond/)

